# Amazing!!!!



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I went on the best trail ride today. My friends horse trainer and I have become really good friends even though he is like in his 60's or so. The ride was great. we left about 4:30 and got back around sundown (7ish) The trails were through lots of high brush, dirt roads (oil company use it), game trails, and like sand pits(I think). Joe (horse trainer) talked about life and how he wants to quit training and take up his old job of taking ppl on trail rides privately and in groups. He used to do steak and potatoes dinners and leave the couples with some wine and a beautifull place to relax, come back after a few hours and take them back. (romantic). He showed me his private place. Said I was only the second person to ever see it. Its a huge bass pond with reeds and stuff. just absolutly gorgeous. We rode up and then you looked down and it was there. We sat and talked about everything from my tounge ring to his acting career. It was really a life experiance I will never forget. He told me how bad he needs a friend and that he was so glad that i came today to ride with him. His health is declining and he cant go on much longer at the rate he is. We talked about life and mistakes and horses and learning. I'm really glad I met him. He's an amazingf guy with an extremly interesting back ground. I saw his scrapbook today of his movies and songwriting and stuff. He pushed a wheel barrow across Texas to raise food for the poor. Twice. And he was a stunt man in movies. He's a great guy and has extreme knowlegde about horses. He inspires me. 

Srry for the novel. I'm just really pumped. lol.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, what a great day you had. I love learning and listening to the older wiser folks. I always keep in the back off my mind, an image of them as a young person. Just because they are older and they look more worn, the body doesn't work as well as it did, doesn't mean that that young person isn't still in there. 
We have a neighbor (farmer) who we ride the horses over to visit. Very interesting life stories. He was telling us the other day about a friend flying his plane in and landing in the pasture. He got to fly in it and what a thrill it was. It was back when they still had to turn the propeller to start the plane and how scared he was.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Joe has sooo many stories to tell. He's worked with jonny cash, used to run moonshine with the real bo duke (he has a picture with him and a book that was sent to him as a present), he was the first guy to do alot of the stunts we see in movies today. He has sooo many horse stories. he would let ppl think he didnt know a damned thing about horses and bet him that he copuld teach them to bow, kneel, sit. Lol.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

It's so nice to know people like that. I love to talk to people that have had interesting lives, I want to be a person like that.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

yeah me too. I love hearing his life. makes me jealous. lol. I have learned so much from him.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

drafteventer said:


> I love to talk to people that have had interesting lives, I want to be a person like that.



Love this. With that attitude you'll undoubtedly get your wish!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> yeah me too. I love hearing his life. makes me jealous. lol. I have learned so much from him.


It says a lot good about you that you're open to learning and enjoying this guy's company even though he is so much older than you are. He does sound like a fascinating character. 
When I was in my early twenties (two centuries ago) I rode with an old New England farmer in his early seventies who kept a big pinto and a lovely little palomino mare, till he got too sick to tend them. It was an odd friendship for sure, but we both thoroughly enjoyed our time together.


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

*old folks*

Yes, we old timers do have some stories to tell and I am glad you got a chance to meet one of us.
It is great when in the course of a day we get to meet a teacher of life.
Joe sounds like a man I would like.
I hope that he can become a trail guide again, there are lots of stables that offer horse rides.
This is the one I work at. Horse Rental Riding Stable|Horseback Riding Tours|Five Brooks Ranch

By the way, I am 62 and a former marine having served in Vietnam.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

toadflax said:


> It says a lot good about you that you're open to learning and enjoying this guy's company even though he is so much older than you are. He does sound like a fascinating character.
> When I was in my early twenties (two centuries ago) I rode with an old New England farmer in his early seventies who kept a big pinto and a lovely little palomino mare, till he got too sick to tend them. It was an odd friendship for sure, but we both thoroughly enjoyed our time together.


 
yeah i would say its a bit odd. But we enjoy each others company and it's great to learn from him. I help him with training so i learn alot about young horses. It's awesome. And I get to ride since I cant afford to get my horse trained at the moment, so thats exciting.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I had that sort of relationship with my instructor, almost like a father figure. He had so much to teach me, even in the short time I was lucky enough to know him. There are real cowboys still out there!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

i do kinda see him as like a grandpa. b/c my fathers dad died like 10 years ago and my mothers dad lives 8 hrs away, i really dont have grandparents. I only see my dads mother at family functions and we arent at all close. I actually call her Sue. her first name. sometimes it's granny sue. I'm closer to my moms mom but still she's far away so its not a great relationship. soooo Joe is my grandpa. lol.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I just want to say that this is a great post! It warmed my day. 

We can learn so much just from the people that are around us. Nowadays it's so easy to get distracted by the high-tech, materialistic society we live in. This shows the blessing of life's simple moments. That's one of the main reasons why I ride horses and hang around horse people, we all have a sense of the beauty of simplicity; going out and riding. That's what it's all about.

Kudos.


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

we are in happy trail too.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Well I talked to Joe the other day and he got the riding rights to some land to start his trail busines back up. im excited.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That's so awesome! 

My trainer was in her 60s when I was learning to ride and train from her; she had fabulous stories, and even when the lesson was done for the day, my mom and I would wind up staying much later and talking to her.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You can learn a lot by listening to the old timers.. I have heard good, bad, and funny stories that I think about more times than none. I myself am not too young (56) but as long as my ole fat **** can climb up on a horse I will trail ride untill my sun sets...Matter of fact my rig is hooked up and ready to leave tomorrow morning for a 3 day trial ride. I will be doing this for the next 3 weekends...
Happy Trails All....


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

awww lucky.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It is wonderful to make friends from all walks of life and all ages. When I was a teenager and had my horse at a barn I was "best friends" with George the stable manager/trainer. George was a supervisor at a local refinery too. I learned TONS from George and went to the races when I was underaged - you could go in through the trainers gate if you were underaged. LOL I will never forget George. He is one of my fondest memories. When he passed away I was pregnant with my first child. I went to see him one last time and I was heart broken as he was just in his late 60's. He let me ride his horses and taught me so much! 

Treasure your friendships. They are the true jewels of life.


----------

